# Love yourself first



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

The mirror things head looks like Voldemort.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

True, like ur post  :yay!


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

loooove it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this is 1 gr8 post.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like this thread


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Can't do that. Yes, I've tried.


----------



## Starch (Dec 15, 2010)

How sweet! Thank you for that post : )


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Love yourself first but remember to lock the door.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

sometimes you have to experience pain to know the true meaning of loving yourself.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah the other day I was asked what I wanted for christmas dinner. I hesitatingly put my suggestion forward but then made excuses about asking what other people want. I was told that I should not worry about what other people want. I suppose they can speak for themselves. While I can concentrate on what I want.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I love myself......sometimes.


----------

